
The Quiet Power of Maya Lin - prismatic
http://www.nybooks.com/articles/2016/09/29/the-quiet-power-of-maya-lin/
======
mturmon
A nice tribute by Martin Filler. Worth reading if you have an interest in how
Maya Lin's career has taken shape.

And of course, if you have not seen the Vietnam Memorial and you happen to be
in D.C. - you really should make the time. Images cannot come close to the
real thing. I got a very body-driven feeling of the enormity of the loss.

Or, as Filler puts it:

"In the new monograph, these and Lin’s other projects are illustrated with
large color photographs. ... Furthermore, the strong physical (not to say
psychic) responses that this environmental artist’s finest creations summon
forth are beyond the mimetic capacities of even the most ingenious printed
format."

------
emanuelmaruio
Hey, it is very brilliant and useful web site. Hold shaping the great
function, Nice to discover your intelligent web site. Thanks for Nice and
Informative Post. This article is really contains lot more information about
This Topic. We have read your all the information some points are also good
and some usually are awesome. Great post I would like to thank you for the
efforts you have made in writing this interesting and knowledgeable article.
Feel free to surf
([http://www.essayguardian.com](http://www.essayguardian.com))

